# Scar on Dog's Leg



## Rocky Red (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello! I'm brand new to this board and am looking forward to learning more about my dogs, particularly in the show ring. We live on a 25 acre farm in Evansville, Indiana, USA. We have 8 horses, 2 donkeys, 5 dogs, 1 cow and lots and lots and lots of chickens. Horses and dogs are my passion.

Here's my first question:
My 4 month old Toy Fox Terrier broke her right front leg when she was a few weeks old. She had a plate put in and has healed up very well. The leg is nice and straight and she has great movement. My only concern is the scar down the front of her leg. Hair is beginning to grow in but there are still a few places where there is no hair. I have been applying Preparation H to the scar in the hopes of shrinking it and aiding new hair growth. (I found this home remedy on the internet) My question is how critical is this scar when I show her in conformation class? She is a gorgeous little dog with a beautiful natural stack. It is not a conformational flaw, but if a judge sees it while examining her on the table they may think that it detracts from her overall looks. It is on the right side, which is not the judges side, so it would not be seen until she is examined on the table. She has an all white body with very short hair. What are some of your experiences showing dogs with scars?


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Over here in th UK, you have to write to the kennel club if an operation has been preformed.
I'm not sure if the same rules apply over there or not?????

I shouldn't think it'll be a problem as it was a natural injury and not cosmetic. But for best results, either write or phone your AKC for peace of mind 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Rocky Red (Oct 6, 2009)

This is great advice! Why didn't I think of just picking up the phone and calling  I just did and was told that as long as the surgery was not done to correct a genetic imperfection, I'm fine. She doesn't know how individual judges will look at it, but suggested that I just take her and see how she does. We have another 2 months until she is old enough to show. I'm hoping that by then, the scar will barely be noticable. Keep your fingers crossed :wink5:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Several years ago a woman who showed whippets had 2 sisters. One of them broke its leg which if I remember correctly had to be pinned it was definitely operated on. She showed the bitch once she was completely healed and as far as I know she still does. The bitch had a long scar down the inside of her front leg but as far as I know she was never knocked for it.

When William was hit by a car I asked the secretary of the greyhound club how far they would accept scarring if he was ever sound enough to show again. She told me that she had just come back from judging greyhounds in America and one of the winning dogs had a scar all the way down its side which it had done on wire. She told me not to worry about scars they are expected on fine coated breeds and scars that are caused by accidents she not go against the dog. 

Saying that I think it also depends on the particular judge on the day.


----------



## Rocky Red (Oct 6, 2009)

You just made my day!! I'm going to quit worrying about this and just put her in the ring and see what happens. I think she'll do just fine. It's good to hear that other dogs with visible scars have gone on to do well in the show ring. But like you said, you never who will be judging and what they will like on any given day. Thanks so much for your input


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

Rocky Red said:


> This is great advice! Why didn't I think of just picking up the phone and calling  I just did and was told that as long as the surgery was not done to correct a genetic imperfection, I'm fine. She doesn't know how individual judges will look at it, but suggested that I just take her and see how she does. We have another 2 months until she is old enough to show. I'm hoping that by then, the scar will barely be noticable. Keep your fingers crossed :wink5:


Glad to be of service lol


----------

